# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Pomacanthus Maculosus juvenil

## Pedro Manuel Tavares



----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a tarde
Magnifico peixe sem dúvida :Palmas: 
É recem chegado?
Que lhe dás como alimento?

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/Spec...ang=Portuguese

Pela descrição no elo acima, é mais frequente em zonas de recife com sedimento do que ricas em recife. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marine_angelfish

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Pedro.
 Tenho-o desde fevereiro (4cm)hoje tem 7cm e come de tudo: nori,spirulina, granulado,artemia,camarao,pescada,comida em flocos,ovas.etc.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Pedro.
>  Tenho-o desde fevereiro (4cm)hoje tem 7cm e come de tudo: nori,spirulina, granulado,artemia,camarao,pescada,comida em flocos,ovas.etc.


 :Olá: Ena Ena
Isso é bom, um "bom garfo" com uma ementa variada o que seguramente ajudará tanto a manter o peixe satisfeito assim como bem fortalecido para fazer a tanzição e juvenil para adulto. 
Com que outros peixes vive? Parece-me vislubrar a cauda de um Lo magnifica ou parecido.
Para além dos bonitos corais que se vê na fotografia, que outros tens?
Tens um pequeno video das evoluções deste peixe magnifico? ou mais fotografias?
Sendo um peixe de zonas do recife ricas em sedimento, são também zonas ricas em esponja, tens alguma possibilidade de recolher e lhe dar esponja natural a ver se lhe pega? Se quizeres ver de que esponja se trata, vai ao meu tópico do Zanclus (pode ser a última página) e já vês como é e como se pode guardar fresca. Pessoalmente ando a ver se "encaixo" um lá no sistema, que já tem 4 Centropyge que comem esponja, uns mais do que outros, a ver como resulta, a seu tempo se for viável, tento, senão fica para o próximo sistema.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Pedro M. Tavares, é impresão minha ou o peixe que tens no teu avatar é o mesmo exemplar que aqui apresentas ainda juvenil?

abraço

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Ena Ena
> Isso é bom, um "bom garfo" com uma ementa variada o que seguramente ajudará tanto a manter o peixe satisfeito assim como bem fortalecido para fazer a transição e juvenil para adulto. 
> Com que outros peixes vive? Parece-me vislumbrar a cauda de um Lo magnifica ou parecido.
> Para além dos bonitos corais que se vê na fotografia, que outros tens?
> Tens um pequeno vídeo das evoluções deste peixe magnifico? ou mais fotografias?


  :Olá:  Só estou no fórum há um mês por isso nunca me interessou tirar fotos aos meus aquas de casa, tenho outro no café onde trabalho e ai tenho clientes que vão la só para ver os peixes,por isso só agora e que comecei a tirar fotos embora a minha maquina não seja grande coisa.
 Ele vive com um Xanturus, um centropyges Heraldi, um Lo vulpinos, três Anthias (uma amarela uma rosa e uma laranja),um hepatus e um nemateleotris magnifica.
 Tenho muita xenia uma anémona uma euphilia vários discossomas uma sinularia e aquele coral que está na foto que não sei o nome.
 Nunca tocou nos corais e vou ver se consigo apanhar esponjas.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Pedro M. Tavares, é impresão minha ou o peixe que tens no teu avatar é o mesmo exemplar que aqui apresentas ainda juvenil?


 Não è o mesmo exemplar mas há-de ser daqui a uns meses.A foto do avatar tirei-a da net.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva novamente
O aquário tem uma profusão de corais moles bem acentuada, bonito, não admira que os clientes queiram lá ir, eu também ia pois assim sim, um café com uma atração interessante de ver.
Como és de Lisboa, experimenta as Avencas em Cascais que lá deves conseguir a esponja.
Para te guiares na busca, vê as minhas imagens no meu tópico do Zanclus que as ocorrencias nas Avencas serão parecidas ou têm boa hipotese de ser. Se mergulhares terás ainda mais possibilidades, mas não é necessário.

http://students.fct.unl.pt/~ips13144...ex_avencas.htm

http://web.educom.pt/avencas/zonacao.htm

http://students.fct.unl.pt/~fmn11623/cap/avencas.htm

Os elos acima foi o melhor que consegui arranjar, mas dá para perceberes.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

